
Ask HN: Where to find a partner / co-founder online for a side-project? - betweenthebeats
I&#x27;m a UX &#x2F; front-end guy and I work on side projects in my free time. Usually I can&#x27;t get these projects live, because my back-end skills are too limited to properly set up the back-end, which is sort of frustrating.<p>In real-life I hardly know any back-end programmers (who would be interested to work on such projects).<p>Do you have a suggestion where I could potentially find someone online to finish these projects with?<p>The problems are:
- There is no guaranteed revenue from these projects (it&#x27;s validation stage after all)
- I can not officially give away equity at this point (it&#x27;s validation stage after all, so it&#x27;s not even incorporated)
- I would prefer someone, who is actually interested in the project and doesn&#x27;t just want to make a quick buck (that&#x27;s why I wouldn&#x27;t like to hire a freelancer)<p>So basically I&#x27;m looking for someone, who would be willing to put ~10h a week into something, which might become something or might just not.<p>Where would you shout out to find someone like this?<p>Thank you
======
tcrow
Check out [http://indiehackers.com](http://indiehackers.com). Also, I'm kinda
in the same boat (lot's of back end exp but not a designer). I'd be interested
in hearing what you are working on, you can PM me if you want
[https://www.indiehackers.com/tcrow2000](https://www.indiehackers.com/tcrow2000)

